# Text Entry Interface



## fortt3 (Sep 19, 2005)

In addition to the on-screen letters where you navigate and press Select, also allow users to enter text using the numbers buttons with an interface similar to texting on a phone where 2=A>B>C, 3=D>E>F, etc. Most of us are used to that.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

I doubt it's "most of us".


----------



## refried (Dec 22, 2005)

Perhaps this is already supported, but can you plug in a USB keyboard and use that for text entry?


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

No, that's not already supported. Yes, it would be nice.

Currently the easiest text-entry method is to use the remote program linked in my sig, if you don't mind sitting at your computer to do it.


----------



## DJ Qube (Nov 21, 2008)

I had this feature on my FIOS DVR. Much easier to enter text using the numpad rather than navigating through the alphabet with the arrow keys. With all the text messaging people are doing nowadays, this feature would be pretty smart of TIVO to look into.


----------

